# Low fence, no protein....



## BretE

Our deer are in really good shape this year....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Been eatin good


----------



## Hayniedude24

Very nice.


----------



## WillieT

Those ainâ€™t flat bellies, those are fat bellies.


----------



## BretE

Thanks for the replies guys, ranch is in excellent shape, with very little pressure. Gonna be a good year.....


----------



## FISH TAILS

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws

Excellent, can't really comment as our place has NO fences and NO protein but deer look good


----------



## mrsh978

Nice to see non " manipulated" deer. Deer herds this year should be going into one the best winters in a long while . Lots of late summer rains get them ready for the long winter ahead.


----------



## BretE

mrsh978 said:


> Nice to see non " manipulated" deer. Deer herds this year should be going into one the best winters in a long while . Lots of late summer rains get them ready for the long winter ahead.


Yes sir, we had a pretty good drought until late summer then the flood gates opened. We still have several corn feeders not running, couldnâ€™t get to them. Been hunting this ranch for almost 30 years. Just the family, me and a buddy. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve seen it in better shape. Shame we didnâ€™t spread out the rain during horn growing season but Iâ€™m seeing some nice deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Good morning....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Dang Bret! Huge! What county?


----------



## BretE

Whitebassfisher said:


> Dang Bret! Huge! What county?


Zavala...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldblue

They do look good. Good luck!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Fatties! Gonna be a good one!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Nothin but culls my man!! Ha jk
Animals are lookin fat! The range is treating them good. Good luck this year!


----------



## Bukkskin

BretE, you need to put out some pelletts, you inhumane "bastage"!!!!


You know what, I'm calling PETA in the morning. You shouldn't starve deer like this.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Round is a shape. Look like they've been dining on mexican food and beer.


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> BretE, you need to put out some pelletts, you inhumane "bastage"!!!!
> 
> You know what, I'm calling PETA in the morning. You shouldn't starve deer like this.


Lol....we po boys over here, theyâ€™re lucky to get corn!.....:wink:


----------



## BretE

Main Frame 8 said:


> Round is a shape. Look like they've been dining on mexican food and beer.


Yeah, they seem to be doing just fine. Left my camera charging when I went out or Iâ€™d have some more pics. Had a really nice big frame 9 and an old ancient droptine buck this afternoon among the crowd....

I did manage this pic with my phone....we have plenty of deer....


----------



## Bukkskin

Main Frame 8 said:


> Round is a shape. Look like they've been dining on mexican food and beer.


BretE and I both resemble that statement.hwell:


----------



## 2Ws

You guys ever think about fertilize? Seems the senderos would be a great place to start, probably 8-10% now, lil 3x13 could make the browse 15%.


----------



## BretE

2Ws said:


> You guys ever think about fertilize? Seems the senderos would be a great place to start, probably 8-10% now, lil 3x13 could make the browse 15%.


Weâ€™re pretty much rain dependent. Being itâ€™s just family, me and one other buddy, the budget is pretty slim. We sell a few mgmt hunts to pay the bills. 4200 acres can chew up a budget quick with the limited amount of hunters here. We took two mgmt deer last weekend and 4 coming this weekend, then itâ€™ll only be 3 or 4 of us hunting the rest of the season....weâ€™re good with that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> BretE and I both resemble that statement.hwell:


Lol....I certainly do...Ima work on that one of these days....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

As above you would be surprised what a little 13-13-13 would do to your sendero there and the protein it would add to those poor starving deer. LOL. No kidding it's cheap and does well for the animals.


----------



## BretE

CHARLIE said:


> As above you would be surprised what a little 13-13-13 would do to your sendero there and the protein it would add to those poor starving deer. LOL. No kidding it's cheap and does well for the animals.


Iâ€™ll ask and see if maybe they are fertilizing. Itâ€™s a cattle ranch first, they get more attention than the deer so maybe they are....the deer pile in on the range cubes so that probly helps a little....

Droptine buck that gets a pass this year...


----------



## DVM1997

Women and deer ALWAYS look better from the rear!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

BretE said:


> Weâ€™re pretty much rain dependent. Being itâ€™s just family, me and one other buddy, the budget is pretty slim. We sell a few mgmt hunts to pay the bills. 4200 acres can chew up a budget quick with the limited amount of hunters here. We took two mgmt deer last weekend and 4 coming this weekend, then itâ€™ll only be 3 or 4 of us hunting the rest of the season....weâ€™re good with that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in the same boat

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

DVM97 said:


> Women and deer ALWAYS look better from the rear!!


Lol....thought you were in Mexico...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja

2Ws said:


> You guys ever think about fertilize? Seems the senderos would be a great place to start, probably 8-10% now, lil 3x13 could make the browse 15%.


I have been fertilizing my oaks with trip 13. Put out some oats and some rye this weekend, and topped it with trip 13.

I dont really have much in the way of heavy equipment. Are you talking about just hand seeding and fertilizing?


----------



## Hayniedude24

^^^ bat, just put a drag behind your tractor if you donâ€™t have a till. Even something as simple as dragging a roll of chain link behind a four wheeler with a couple three bags of concrete for weight will work. 

Let me know what yâ€™all are paying per bag of trip 13. We move a good bit for work and buy pretty decent.


----------



## batmaninja

I made a drag out of telephone poles and gutter nails. Then would use a hog panel. It worked pretty good until my 4 wheeler got stolen. 

I am getting the trip 13 from home depot.

Hoping to plant some oats over Thanksgiving in the hill country, if anyone has any advice. Wanting to do some rights of ways, and some low areas with good soils. 

Sorry to hijack Bret, Go Texans!


----------



## BretE

batmaninja said:


> I made a drag out of telephone poles and gutter nails. Then would use a hog panel. It worked pretty good until my 4 wheeler got stolen.
> 
> I am getting the trip 13 from home depot.
> 
> Hoping to plant some oats over Thanksgiving in the hill country, if anyone has any advice. Wanting to do some rights of ways, and some low areas with good soils.
> 
> Sorry to hijack Bret, Go Texans!


Lol....no problem at all....:cheers:


----------



## Hayniedude24

Yea sorry Bret! Lol

But one more jack. :biggrin: Bat, thatâ€™s about 8 bucks a bag to much. PM me if your talking many acres of plots and r.o.w.â€™s. I can probably save you a few hundred, on seed too.


----------



## Bukkskin

Ok, I will be serious. Good looking deer BretE. I'm jealous you get to be on the ranch this week. Great weather.:cheers:


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Ok, I will be serious. Good looking deer BretE. I'm jealous you get to be on the ranch this week. Great weather.:cheers:


Hunted everyday but last Thur since season opened and Ima be here at least all this week.........nice one I havenâ€™t seen in the area Iâ€™ve been in the last couple of days popped up first thing this afternoon...we have some really â€œhealthyâ€ deer this year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice looking deer, BretE. Iâ€™m heading out tomorrow to try and find a mature 13â€ buck to shoot before the weekend crowd shows up. Good luck on tagging one.


----------



## whos your daddy

mrsh978 said:


> Nice to see non " manipulated" deer. Deer herds this year should be going into one the best winters in a long while . Lots of late summer rains get them ready for the long winter ahead.


Agree 100%. Ainâ€™t nothing better than a mature free range WT buck in its natural environment.


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Nice looking deer, BretE. Iâ€™m heading out tomorrow to try and find a mature 13â€ buck to shoot before the weekend crowd shows up. Good luck on tagging one.


Thanks , I appreciate it and best of luck to you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

whos your daddy said:


> Agree 100%. Ainâ€™t nothing better than a mature free range WT buck in its natural environment.


We killed three trophies last year(none by me....lol), all busted 170â€. No doubt we could throw thousands of $$$ of protein at them and gain 10â€-15â€ and a few maybe even 20â€ of horn but we canâ€™t take it to that level without subsidizing it, either each of us ponying up big money or running a whole bunch of mgmt hunters through here. Weâ€™re just a small group that have been hunting together for over 25 years thatâ€™s very content with where weâ€™re at....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

BretE said:


> We killed three trophies last year(none by me....lol), all busted 170â€. No doubt we could throw thousands of $$$ of protein at them and gain 10â€-15â€ and a few maybe even 20â€ of horn but we canâ€™t take it to that level without subsidizing it, either each of us ponying up big money or running a whole bunch of mgmt hunters through here. Weâ€™re just a small group that have been hunting together for over 25 years thatâ€™s very content with where weâ€™re at....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the way yâ€™all run your camp, IMO this protein feeding requirement has kinda changed the whole hunting game ! To the next level of negative 
â€œ the whole money issue and continued debate about protein in camp can be a real challenge to stomach at times â€œ great program !


----------



## BretE

pilar said:


> I love the way yâ€™all run your camp, IMO this protein feeding requirement has kinda changed the whole hunting game ! To the next level of negative
> 
> â€œ the whole money issue and continued debate about protein in camp can be a real challenge to stomach at times â€œ great program !


Thx....this thread is in no way meant to disparage the methods others use. I retired and finally have time to pursue a lifelong passion and thought Iâ€™d share some of it. Between this ranch and another I hunted not too long ago Iâ€™ve been blessed to hunt with some of the finest people I could ever hope to share this passion with. Lord knows Iâ€™m way luckier than I deserve....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

DVM97 said:


> Women and deer ALWAYS look better from the rear!![/QUOTE
> 
> I dunno..... I've always preferred viewing a nice rack from the front.:wink:
> 
> Bret..... Those deer look awesome. I think that your management plan is perfect. Going thru all of the added BS of additional hunters, to cover additional expenses, just isn't worth it. You get peace and relaxation. That's what retirement should be. Plus a buck in the 170s is nothin to sneeze at.


----------



## BretE

Dick Hanks said:


> DVM97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and deer ALWAYS look better from the rear!![/QUOTE
> 
> I dunno..... I've always preferred viewing a nice rack from the front.:wink:
> 
> Bret..... Those deer look awesome. I think that your management plan is perfect. Going thru all of the added BS of additional hunters, to cover additional expenses, just isn't worth it. You get peace and relaxation. That's what retirement should be. Plus a buck in the 170s is nothin to sneeze at.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, I agree. Weâ€™re serious to a certain extent but this is supposed to be fun, not work. Iâ€™m starting a brisket tomorrow night and my buds will be back Thur. We have 4 mgmt hunters coming in this weekend and we should be done. Same mgmt guys every year. Gonna be a lotta laughs around the campfire this weekend.....
> 
> Oh yeah, I kinda slept in this morning, long story, and didnâ€™t see anything new worth posting this afternoon....
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Ws

Fertilize or Feed.....a sack of protein will be eat up in a day or so, a bag of fertilize will last the season and keep on giving. I have a close friend that fertilizes 2 white oak trees every spring AND takes his deer under the same oaks and has been for YEARS. The trees are amongs others on a white oak ridge BUT the deer head straight to his 2. 
My dad has had great luck farming peas in the fall BUT if he fertilizes them the deer eat them UP, if NO fertilizer he actually gets to pick them. This time of year something with high nitro would work well.


----------



## bigfishtx

Deer here in Goliad county have so many acorns they are not touching protein.

Nice deer Bret.


----------



## BretE

bigfishtx said:


> Deer here in Goliad county have so many acorns they are not touching protein.
> 
> Nice deer Bret.


Thank you.....got flat cold down here this morning.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

Yessir, were they moving this morning?
Or just normal?


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Yessir, were they moving this morning?
> Or just normal?


I could make up a great story but honestly, I slept in.....lol.....guess Iâ€™m getting soft in my old age but Iâ€™m gonna be down here most all season and Iâ€™m trying to take it a little easy right now. As the rut starts ramping up, so will l....

Rancher texted me this afternoon asking if there was frost everywhere this morning....Told him, not when I got up.....lol....


----------



## Bukkskin

BretE said:


> I could make up a great story but honestly, I slept in.....lol.....guess Iâ€™m getting soft in my old age but Iâ€™m gonna be down here most all season and Iâ€™m trying to take it a little easy right now. As the rut starts ramping up, so will l....
> 
> Rancher texted me this afternoon asking if there was frost everywhere this morning....Told him, not when I got up.....lol....


Haha, I do the same, if I feel like hunting the early morning, I do.
If not, well they can just eat when I put the corn on the road.


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Haha, I do the same, if I feel like hunting the early morning, I do.
> 
> If not, well they can just eat when I put the corn on the road.


Exactly....I did do a little hog eradication this afternoon.....:smile:

Had a 2fer lined up....one confirmed kill, one MIA....


----------



## Bukkskin

Perfect size right there,
I would(I mean my cooks) cook that sucker to perfection.
Good Eating!!


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Perfect size right there,
> I would(I mean my cooks) cook that sucker to perfection.
> Good Eating!!


Unfortunately for him, Iâ€™m fixin to put on a prime brisket. He was gladly donated to the needy......donâ€™t press me on the needy....


----------



## Hayniedude24

^^^ lol. Loud and clear bud. Theys gots to eat too! :biggrin:


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> ^^^ lol. Loud and clear bud.


:biggrin:


----------



## cadjockey

Let's get the formalities out of the way before I invest my time. Do you have a list of dealers where I can buy this low fence, no protein concoction? Can I be your friend, or will you pay me (charity write-offs are ok) if I post on this thread five hundred times? I'll need help with the lingo...he'll pop the upper corner and grow tweeners sounds gay, so don't ask me to post that.


----------



## BretE

cadjockey said:


> Let's get the formalities out of the way before I invest my time. Do you have a list of dealers where I can buy this low fence, no protein concoction? Can I be your friend, or will you pay me (charity write-offs are ok) if I post on this thread five hundred times? I'll need help with the lingo...he'll pop the upper corner and grow tweeners sounds gay, so don't ask me to post that.


Lol....be nice....
And thanks so much for all the replies.....:smile:


----------



## Cynoscion

cadjockey said:


> Let's get the formalities out of the way before I invest my time. Do you have a list of dealers where I can buy this low fence, no protein concoction? Can I be your friend, or will you pay me (charity write-offs are ok) if I post on this thread five hundred times? I'll need help with the lingo...he'll pop the upper corner and grow tweeners sounds gay, so don't ask me to post that.


I didnâ€™t know you could get away with this here. I thought it was only allowed on the Spanish version website ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## RedXCross

very nice deer for sure!


----------



## RB II

Man, those big ol fat deer look really good. Congrats on the great place. I also hunt for relaxation, was planning on going this morning.........but didn't. Our place in the river bottom is still flooded, hoping that it will be down by Thanksgiving. The solunar tables are calling for excellent conditions next weekend, so I will be there for that, flooded or not.


----------



## BretE

RB II said:


> Man, those big ol fat deer look really good. Congrats on the great place. I also hunt for relaxation, was planning on going this morning.........but didn't. Our place in the river bottom is still flooded, hoping that it will be down by Thanksgiving. The solunar tables are calling for excellent conditions next weekend, so I will be there for that, flooded or not.


Thanks, appreciate it. Got up at 5:00 and put a brisket on. Doing a little cooking today. Everyone headed this way. Back to actually hunting this afternoon....:smile:


----------



## Captn C

BretE said:


> Unfortunately for him, Iâ€™m fixin to put on a prime brisket. He was gladly donated to the needy......donâ€™t press me on the needy....


One of my favorite lines..."buzzards have to eat, just like the worms!"

I have to agree with everyone in this thread...keep doing what your doing!

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

BUT...I would fertilize the sendaros around your stands. Maybe 100 to 200 yards down on leg if your in an intersection. You will see pretty quickly if it is worth doing.

I tried it on a lease in Port Lavaca because being on the coast it was almost always wet during the fall...couldn't tell where the fertilizer began or ended...so it was a waste of money there.

But it most likely would help...if you get the rain to support it.


----------



## Rubberback

BretE said:


> Exactly....I did do a little hog eradication this afternoon.....:smile:
> 
> Had a 2fer lined up....one confirmed kill, one MIA....


We call those Ham Sammich.


----------



## BretE

Played guide/cook today...my hunter took a nice 220lb mgmt 8 and my first pellet cooker brisket was a success...banner day....lol...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Good deal
I'm hungry


----------



## BretE

AirbornXpress said:


> Good deal
> I'm hungry


I can see the all the raving over these pellet cookers. Honestly I still like my stick burner better but man, the pellet cookers are easy to cook on.....and they do produce some very good bbq.....


----------



## wishin4fishin

BretE said:


> I can see the all the raving over these pellet cookers. Honestly I still like my stick burner better but man, the pellet cookers are easy to cook on.....and they do produce some very good bbq.....


I agree. Super easy to cook on. What pellet grill did you go with? I got a Yoder about a year ago and have been very happy with it. I also agree a stick burner produces a better, smokier brisket. But, with the pellet you just start it and walk away. I can see it being very useful at the deer lease as you donâ€™t have to always be tending the fire. Nice deer by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

Definitely



wishin4fishin said:


> I agree. Super easy to cook on. What pellet grill did you go with? I got a Yoder about a year ago and have been very happy with it. I also agree a stick burner produces a better, smokier brisket. But, with the pellet you just start it and walk away. I can see it being very useful at the deer lease as you donâ€™t have to always be tending the fire. Nice deer by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

wishin4fishin said:


> I agree. Super easy to cook on. What pellet grill did you go with? I got a Yoder about a year ago and have been very happy with it. I also agree a stick burner produces a better, smokier brisket. But, with the pellet you just start it and walk away. I can see it being very useful at the deer lease as you donâ€™t have to always be tending the fire. Nice deer by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx....itâ€™s a Traeger. I put the brisket on at 5:30 at 250deg, wrapped it at about around 1:00 and cut the temp to 200deg. Pulled it around 4:00, wrapped it in a towel and put it in an ice chest. We hammered it around 7:00. Perfect for a deer lease. Itâ€™s almost too easy and that was my first. I see why yâ€™all use them!.....

The deer Iâ€™m after got pushed out this morning by a heifer and came in right at dark this afternoon. Told my hunter we WILL get him in the morning. Itâ€™s become a quest.....:smile:


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck in the morning, Bret. Iâ€™ve got a pellet grill (Amazin GrillWorks) and it cooks everything to perfection. I canâ€™t unass the money for a prime brisket, glad it turned out great!


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck in the morning, Bret. Iâ€™ve got a pellet grill (Amazin GrillWorks) and it cooks everything to perfection. I canâ€™t unass the money for a prime brisket, glad it turned out great!


Thx!....it was very good and Iâ€™ve been very skeptical about them. Iâ€™ll stay with my pit at home but theyâ€™re perfect for the ranch.....

Tonite was ribeye night....:biggrin:


----------



## BretE

Quick hunt this morning. Deer I was after hit the sendero at 7:10....my hunter dropped him in his tracks. Done guiding and now itâ€™s my turn...

Our deer are in the best shape I can remember. We have 6 protein feeders on 4100+ acres and havenâ€™t put a pellet in them the last 2 years. We just flat canâ€™t afford to feed correctly, yet we have some really nice deer. Weâ€™ve cleaned out 7 mgmt/culls so far, smallest at 185lbs. My guy took an old 8 this morning that went a solid 200lbs.....
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181117/3782d87cd4ef7cfc63ddd36d0de42604.jpg
Few camp deer we feed on the way in and outta camp. Thinkin bout takin one of the cornheads at the end of the season....
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181117/c5e1edf8a8134ea26d308db878d2894b.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Dad burn Bret! That buck (link to picture in post # 71) is so fat it looks pregnant.


----------



## BretE

Yes sir, deer are fat and happy over here....well, except that one....

Nice view this afternoon....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

very nice


----------



## BretE

Back home for a little break. Been down there for the better part of 3 weeks. Time to chase some trout for a few days. Should start getting really good in about a week and a half....few pics from yesterday. I know my pics arenâ€™t the best but you get the idea....I need to get one of those monster lens for my new camera. Canâ€™t use it as it it...
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181118/eddbd1d56869605f52bc01f3da6e2cac.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181118/db1c46d832be44344228c3fa1a44de32.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181118/855b3c89cf2a6cf077e8614fe265f62f.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Looks good to me, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## BretE

AirbornXpress said:


> Looks good to me, thanks for taking the time to share.


Yes sir, I enjoy it. Iâ€™m gonna keep it going all season. Hopefully with a better camera at some point....lol....I know the pics suck, but Iâ€™m working with what I have right now....:smile:

Iâ€™ve worked so much for so long itâ€™s been years since Iâ€™ve gotten to really enjoy this. Itâ€™s like an extended family, we have a blast, but I think I need a quick break. I cannot continue to eat like this....lol....:smile:

Planning on staying around here this week and doing some fishing, then headed back next week.....


----------



## Hayniedude24

Right on man!


----------



## BretE

Going through withdrawals....

Few more pics....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

And I imagine they are moving real well down there with this weather the way it is, while you are up there. Oh well


----------



## BretE

FREON said:


> And I imagine they are moving real well down there with this weather the way it is, while you are up there. Oh well


Theyâ€™ve been moving pretty well since season started, all but the big boys. Weâ€™re a couple of weeks away from the rut even beginning to kick off. Best I take a little break before I get serious.....both my buds are gonna be outta pocket the first couple of weeks of Dec. Not crazy about spending a lot of time down there alone but I guess Iâ€™ll have to get use to it.....:smile:


----------



## buckwild

*Thread*

Good thread and nice deer. I think if more of us took the time to start these types of threads it would make the season more exciting. I just got a new lease a couple months ago and haven't been able to put the time and work into it as I'd like, so I haven't seen much deer action on the TC's, unless ya'll want to see the healthiest packs of pigs and some Boone & Crocket boars.. lol...


----------



## BretE

Going through my pics. Some bucks Iâ€™m gonna start looking for from last year when I get back down there...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

IMO, it is harder to get a good photo of a deer than to shoot it with a rifle. As people get to the point of not personally pulling the trigger as much as they did when younger, I think photography would be so rewarding. :cheers:


----------



## BretE

Whitebassfisher said:


> IMO, it is harder to get a good photo of a deer than to shoot it with a rifle. As people get to the point of not personally pulling the trigger as much as they did when younger, I think photography would be so rewarding. :cheers:


I definitely agree. I rarely shoot anymore. I let my wife do most of the shooting. Iâ€™m looking for something really big to me or something unique, donâ€™t care what he scores as long as I like him. If I donâ€™t shoot this year it wonâ€™t bother me a bit. Odds are I wonâ€™t but you never know when â€œthe oneâ€ will step out. Thatâ€™s what keeps me after them...


----------



## bigfishtx

This is almost like a magic deer feed thread!


----------



## RedXCross

geeeez , nice


----------



## tpool

Awesome thread BretE! Beautiful deer. Thanks for sharing!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## BretE

bigfishtx said:


> This is almost like a magic deer feed thread!


Unfortunately our deer have to make a living on their own....:smile:


----------



## sea sick

BretE said:


> Unfortunately our deer have to make a living on their own....:smile:


Self employed huh... no democrats on the range

Nice lookin deer. 
I'm in the blind lookin at 5 doe and a young 8


----------



## BretE

sea sick said:


> Self employed huh... no democrats on the range
> 
> Nice lookin deer.
> I'm in the blind lookin at 5 doe and a young 8


Thx, I was heading back next Thur, now Iâ€™ve moved it to Wed and thatâ€™s subject to change....:biggrin:

Good luck!


----------



## bigfishtx

BretE said:


> Unfortunately our deer have to make a living on their own....:smile:


I understand! Got my deer on the same program brother!


----------



## BretE

bigfishtx said:


> I understand! Got my deer on the same program brother!


Itâ€™s hell to be poor.....:smile:

If I threw about $100K worth of protein at them, no telling what we could grow...:wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BretE said:


> Itâ€™s hell to be poor.....:smile:
> 
> If I threw about $100K worth of protein at them, no telling what we could grow...:wink:


I heard that if you eat a bag of the magic stuff, the ears will grow and the sack will shrink. :biggrin:


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> I heard that if you eat a bag of the magic stuff, the ears will grow and the sack will shrink. :biggrin:


----------



## RedXCross

LMAO



BretE said:


> Unfortunately our deer have to make a living on their own....:smile:


----------



## CHARLIE

I tried some of those magic pellets. Kinda taste like cornbread but had opposite effect. Seems things shrunk. LOL


----------



## BretE

Happy Thanksgiving yâ€™all.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

BretE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving yâ€™all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bang


----------



## SSST

Idk what your bad limit is or what not, but I think I would have to smoke that big 8. Of course, if you get one trophy, and he would count toward it, I can understand.


----------



## BretE

SSST said:


> Idk what your bad limit is or what not, but I think I would have to smoke that big 8. Of course, if you get one trophy, and he would count toward it, I can understand.


Iâ€™m gettin way too picky in my old age. I have some nice 8â€™s on the wall already. Iâ€™m looking for something special. Iâ€™ll know when I see him....:smile:


----------



## Hayniedude24

BretE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving yâ€™all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To you and yours as well bud.



SSST said:


> Idk what your bad limit is or what not, but I think I would have to smoke that big 8. Of course, if you get one trophy, and he would count toward it, I can understand.


Iâ€™m with SSST here. Dream 8 (deer) for me right there.


----------



## BretE

Hereâ€™s another pic of him, probly should have taken him. He hasnâ€™t been seen yet this year and heâ€™s right on our south fence....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

:cheers:


----------



## BretE

Took me about 4 sittings to harvest this trophy last week. You have to be persistent!....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Another nice 8.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

very nice 8, no doubt! Pie aint bad either


----------



## bigfishtx

Good pics! Watch out for the rattlebugs today, they will be out!


----------



## Hayniedude24

Another great 8 bud.


----------



## RedXCross

Yep, need some Den weather



bigfishtx said:


> Good pics! Watch out for the rattlebugs today, they will be out!


----------



## BretE

bigfishtx said:


> Good pics! Watch out for the rattlebugs today, they will be out!


Thanks...Weâ€™re not done with Thanksgiving yet. Son and his wife are coming down to the bayou today. Wife is doing a big fish fry. Neighbors are all coming so here we go again, more calories....:smile:....headed back down south first part of the week...


----------



## BretE

Donâ€™t think I posted this deer. Nice crab claw 10 that gets a pass this year....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

nice CC , we have a few on our place as well


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Looks like you are having a blast. Thanks for posting. I need to find a lease to get off of the couch. Retirement is nice but sitting in a deerstand instead of a recliner with a remote control would be better. Thanks a lot for making me hungry with brisket talk. Have fun and keep posting.


----------



## bigfishtx

Any rut going on yet? They are going pretty good in Goliad County.


----------



## BretE

bigfishtx said:


> Any rut going on yet? They are going pretty good in Goliad County.


Reports Iâ€™m getting are big boys ainâ€™t showing up yet. Waiting till Thur to head south and hunting into next week. I think weâ€™re at least a week or two away before they start showing any interest....


----------



## RedXCross

Good luck



BretE said:


> Reports Iâ€™m getting are big boys ainâ€™t showing up yet. Waiting till Thur to head south and hunting into next week. I think weâ€™re at least a week or two away before they start showing any interest....


----------



## BretE

RedXCross said:


> Good luck


Thanks!...back at the ranch and itâ€™s hot....

Gonna be huntin in shorts and snake boots this afternoon....:walkingsm


----------



## BretE

Well, hunting has definitely changed in the week and a half Iâ€™ve been gone. Saw two full blown fights and two bucks making scrapes this afternoon....on the same sendero....

Iâ€™d hunted this stand right before I left and it was mostly does. Bucks have moved in now and are giving the does hell....does arenâ€™t ready but saw several mature bucks pushing pretty hard....few pics of a couple of the better bucks I saw. The bigger deer were in and out so much(I was on a 4 way) it was hard to keep up with who was who. Going back in the morning and see if I can sort them out. I saw at a least a couple of nice deer I didnâ€™t get a good look at....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Sounds like the boys are getting ready


----------



## Hayniedude24

Good stuff.


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Good stuff.


Thanks!...had another mgmt buck hit the ground this afternoon. This old buck was fat as a pig. Imagine if we fed protein....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

Awesome BretE, and thanks for the thread. I love following the hunting threads!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## BretE

Quick update pic from the stand...very young deer with outstanding potential...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck, Bret, looks like you hit it just right.


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck, Bret, looks like you hit it just right.


Thanks, 80 deg today. Donâ€™t feel like huntin weather! Few pics from this morning....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

[email protected] , nice


----------



## BretE

RedXCross said:


> [email protected] , nice


Thx, appreciate it....when this deer stepped out I saw the tight rack and just assumed he was young and got a few pics. After looking at him heâ€™s got some age on him but not good mass and probly wonâ€™t make 17â€ wide. Heâ€™ll definitely get a pass and I imagine heâ€™ll die of old age....nuthin really good to report this afternoon....itâ€™s hot!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled

Might as well put him in the freezer, instead of letting him die of old age ;-)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BretE said:


> Thx, appreciate it....when this deer stepped out I saw the tight rack and just assumed he was young and got a few pics. After looking at him heâ€™s got some age on him but not good mass and probly wonâ€™t make 17â€ wide. Heâ€™ll definitely get a pass and I imagine heâ€™ll die of old age....nuthin really good to report this afternoon....itâ€™s hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll be a dandy once he reaches 15. :biggrin:


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> He'll be a dandy once he reaches 15. :biggrin:


Lol....hoping he pops next year....

Pic from this morning. Everyoneâ€™s gone, huntin solo for awhile. Rut is close...very close....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Man .. lots of deer.. but where are the hogs at!!
Nothin like a trophy hog!!


----------



## BretE

sea sick said:


> Man .. lots of deer.. but where are the hogs at!!
> 
> Nothin like a trophy hog!!


Theyâ€™re here but weâ€™re steady thinning them out. Luckily we donâ€™t have a hog problem. Theyâ€™ve been hammered pretty hard over the years....wife knocked this beast down few weeks ago....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Oh yea. That's rank... good hog!


----------



## BretE

Nuthin new this morning. I was hoping to take this big bodied 8 out awhile back but he disappeared. Heâ€™s back and if he hangs around Ima let my wife shoot him. He needs to go....










Young 10 determined to score with a group of does heâ€™s following. He was in and out all morning...










Gettin hot, fixin to settle in for some football....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

Hell yea. Good luck to her and hunt safe down there bud. Go enjoy the game.

I used to look forward to being at the lease solo but agreed it does get to quiet for my liking after a few days. Iâ€™d run to town and get lunch or just drive home to see my family when it was needed. It was just my wife and girl on that place and I loved the solitude during the week but when it was time to get home I felt it. But then a couple weeks later Iâ€™d be like, later babe Iâ€™m out, be at the lease solo. Lol


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Hell yea. Good luck to her and hunt safe down there bud. I used to look forward to being at the lease solo but agreed it does get to quiet for my liking after a few days. Iâ€™d run to town and get lunch or just drive home when it is as needed.


Thx man, itâ€™s the nights I hate. I spend a lot of time out on the ranch during the day, especially times like now with the rut kicking off. I had directv hang a permanent dish for my trailer(I had a POS dish on a tripod) so Iâ€™m set now....:smile:


----------



## BretE

Saw a new buck this afternoon. Went out late and he came right in. Cool buck but he doesnâ€™t have a tine over 5â€...lol...

Pic sux, doesnâ€™t do him justice....heâ€™s serious wide!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

Looks like his left brow is almost as long as the left G2. Lol. That dude looks wide though.


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Looks like his left brow is almost as long as the left G2. Lol. That dude looks wide though.


Yeah, he is WIDE.....think Iâ€™m fixin to take a break, tired of being out in BFE by myself. Guess Iâ€™m getting old. Iâ€™ll have time to look into the camera lens thing....and a 6.5 Creedmore Iâ€™ve been thinking about....:smile:


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Man, beautiful buck look at the mass! You say wide, how wide do you think he is? What do you think, 30-31â€?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Keepinitreel84 said:


> Man, beautiful buck look at the mass! You say wide, how wide do you think he is? What do you think, 30-31â€?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, not that wide, maybe 24â€-25â€max........he was in and out pretty quick so I didnâ€™t get a chance to study him. At first I thought he was young. He wasnâ€™t a very big deer. The more I looked I decided he could be OLD! Texted one of my hunting buds to see if he recognized the deer. He did, said he was a regular but hadnâ€™t seen him in two years. Guessed he was at least 7-8.....this is really a lot of fun finally having time to spend down here. Worked so much, I donâ€™t recognize a lot of these deer....thatâ€™s gonna change from here on out....:wink:


----------



## sea sick

BretE said:


> Yeah, he is WIDE.....think Iâ€™m fixin to take a break, tired of being out in BFE by myself. Guess Iâ€™m getting old. Iâ€™ll have time to look into the camera lens thing....and a 6.5 Creedmore Iâ€™ve been thinking about....:smile:


Just ain't fun by your lonesome after a while. I've been out to my place a few times by myself. It ain't fun.
I just bought a new rifle, in the 6.5 from a custom shop in college station. It sure is nice! 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BretE

sea sick said:


> Just ain't fun by your lonesome after a while. I've been out to my place a few times by myself. It ain't fun.
> I just bought a new rifle, in the 6.5 from a custom shop in college station. It sure is nice!
> Thanks for the pics!


When I was younger I didnâ€™t think anything about staying down here solo. Nowadays I just donâ€™t feel comfortable being in the back of 4000 acres in the middle of nowhere....the ranch family is outta town so nobody would even know where to look for me....:smile:


----------



## Keepinitreel84

BretE said:


> Nah, not that wide, maybe 24â€-25â€max........he was in and out pretty quick so I didnâ€™t get a chance to study him. At first I thought he was young. He wasnâ€™t a very big deer. The more I looked I decided he could be OLD! Texted one of my hunting buds to see if he recognized the deer. He did, said he was a regular but hadnâ€™t seen him in two years. Guessed he was at least 7-8.....this is really a lot of fun finally having time to spend down here. Worked so much, I donâ€™t recognize a lot of these deer....thatâ€™s gonna change from here on out....:wink:


Ha Ha I meant mass not 30 inch spread that deer might be 20â€ spread and thatâ€™s a good looking deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

I know what you mean!



BretE said:


> When I was younger I didnâ€™t think anything about staying down here solo. Nowadays I just donâ€™t feel comfortable being in the back of 4000 acres in the middle of nowhere....the ranch family is outta town so nobody would even know where to look for me....:smile:


----------



## sea sick

Where ya been? You back at home watching re'runs of the Cowboys games??


----------



## BretE

sea sick said:


> Where ya been? You back at home watching re'runs of the Cowboys games??


Lol....hell no, theyâ€™re winning now.....:biggrin:

Headed south Sunday morning. Be down there for several weeks. Iâ€™ll get the thread back up and going then....


----------



## BretE

Back at the ranch. Guessing some of the big boys are in the brush with their ladies........few random pics of nuthin special....gonna be here all week...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to you, Bret, hope one you like walks out.


----------



## old 37

No shortage of deer for you, and they look like a healthy herd.


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck to you, Bret, hope one you like walks out.


Thx, appreciate it....got this fat boy picked out for the wife if heâ€™s still around. He needs to go.....

Not sure I had quite enough corn out.....:biggrin:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

older 37 said:


> No shortage of deer for you, and they look like a healthy herd.


Yes sir, we donâ€™t kill many. Our mgmt plan is pretty much dictated by Mother Nature.....

Basically a family ranch that Iâ€™ve been blessed to kinda be adopted by....:smile:


----------



## Hayniedude24

Have a safe hunt down there this week bud, good luck. I got in from Hebronville this afternoon and it was as tough hunting. Nothing moving with those crazy winds Wednesday and Thursday but nothing turned on the last couple of days either. It was weird.


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Have a safe hunt down there this week bud, good luck. I got in from Hebronville this afternoon and it was as tough hunting. Nothing moving with those crazy winds Wednesday and Thursday but nothing turned on the last couple of days either. It was weird.


Thx, Iâ€™m just happy to be back. If I shoot, fine, if not, Iâ€™m good with that. I love being down here.....and the ride down in my new grocery getter was very comfy.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

The Chebby! Lol

But seriously that things got to be twice as smooth on the lease roads though. To dang nice to be scratching it up just yet too.


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> The Chebby! Lol
> 
> But seriously that things got to be twice as smooth on the lease roads though. To dang nice to be scratching it up just yet too.


It wonâ€™t see the ranch past my 5th wheel. Thatâ€™s what the Mules for. Takes some getting use to. I figured Iâ€™d top it off before I left town since it was between 3/4 and full. Took like $5 bux....lol.....my diesels woulda eaten a $20 bill no problem....the tanks on these things are like thimbles....:smile:


----------



## BretE

Slow morning unless I decided to turkey hunt....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Update for those not on the other site...got my wife her deer this morning. Nice old mgmt buck that needed to go....


















Some deer from the last couple of days...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Nice heavy old management buck for your wife. Good job.Looks like backbone is showing tho.


----------



## BretE

CHARLIE said:


> Nice heavy old management buck for your wife. Good job.Looks like backbone is showing tho.


Thx Charlie, he was dominating the area he was in. He had to go....

Didnâ€™t weigh him but I know he was north of 200lbs....


----------



## RedXCross

:cheers:


----------



## BretE

Few from today....

























Baby 10 with potential....










One horn buck eating next to a hog my wife shot. Didnâ€™t faze the deer in the least...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

Some hosses in those top three pics.


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Some hosses in those top three pics.


Yeah, that first pic is an 8 with 12â€ twos....if he was a little older and a little heavier, Iâ€™d be done. I love bigâ€™ol 8â€™s....


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congrats to Your wife 
Glad sheâ€™s getting some shooting in
Wish my wife would do that. Lol


----------



## BretE

AirbornXpress said:


> Congrats to Your wife
> Glad sheâ€™s getting some shooting in
> Wish my wife would do that. Lol


Thx! She enjoys it. She spent a week down here with me in Nov. and weâ€™ve been here since last Sun. After all the years of being subjected to hours of deer video and pics she can age deer as good as most and knows what weâ€™re gonna shoot and what weâ€™re not. Sometimes itâ€™s an â€œadventureâ€ getting her set up and comfortable when itâ€™s time to shoot but itâ€™s worth every second(or minutes....) when she lowers the hammer. Pretty sure Iâ€™m more nervous than she is.....:biggrin:

I was trying to get her to retire too. Told her we could spend two or three weeks at a time down here. Donâ€™t think sheâ€™s quite all in on that yet....lol


----------



## Bukkskin

Congrats to your wife!!!
Yeah, those deer are really "disturbed " by that hog laying there.
That always cracks me up.


----------



## BretE

Bukkskin said:


> Congrats to your wife!!!
> Yeah, those deer are really "disturbed " by that hog laying there.
> That always cracks me up.


Thx! I had a 4 way corned pretty heavy and that boar came in about 8 and cleared a sendero. I handed her the gun and said, kill that hog. She dropped him in his tracks. I was hoping heâ€™d at least make it to the brush. Within 5-10 minutes deer were all around the hog and fed the rest of the morning. Didnâ€™t bother them in the least.....


----------



## RedXCross

geeez nice, awesome


----------



## WillieT

You have some very nice deer. Congratulations to your wife. Thatâ€™s a bruiser of a buck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It is easy for me to say Bret, but I am hoping you get a nice lens for Christmas! I like photos from the blind.


----------



## BretE

Whitebassfisher said:


> It is easy for me to say Bret, but I am hoping you get a nice lens for Christmas! I like photos from the blind.


Yeah, me too....if not, shortly thereafter. Momma is gettin into this. She has a job and can afford the toys better than me now. Ima try to wait her out....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

This was a pretty good morning....
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Where is this ranch?


----------



## BretE

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Where is this ranch?


Zavala county


----------



## Mad Mike

Good looking deer Bret!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

Dang Zavalla, that is awesome place for sure


----------



## RedXCross

I didn't see this one, tell her congrats and Merry Christmas!!



BretE said:


> Thx Charlie, he was dominating the area he was in. He had to go....
> 
> Didnâ€™t weigh him but I know he was north of 200lbs....


----------



## BretE

RedXCross said:


> I didn't see this one, tell her congrats and Merry Christmas!!


Thx, will do and Merry Christmas to you and yours! I took a bunch of pics and this was my favorite. Looks like I said â€œsmileâ€....


----------



## RedXCross

Hey when ya get a chance, show me that big 8 we talked about!


----------



## Rubberback

Where you at ? Don't those big ol monsters start breaking off their horns this late in the season? My dad took me to the spofford area in Jan 1 one year and I rattled up a 10 and his horns were sure enough broke off.
I don't have that problem where I'm at. LOL!
I was rattling on a ridge and I was amazed at how far that deer came from. He dang near ran me over.


----------



## BretE

Rubberback said:


> Where you at ? Don't those big ol monsters start breaking off their horns this late in the season? My dad took me to the spofford area in Jan 1 one year and I rattled up a 10 and his horns were sure enough broke off.
> 
> I don't have that problem where I'm at. LOL!
> 
> I was rattling on a ridge and I was amazed at how far that deer came from. He dang near ran me over.


Iâ€™m one of the idiots headed to the Texan game. Headed back south in the next day or two. Plenty of time to look at a lot of nice deer and probly not shoot one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

Happy New year, show some pics when you get back, nice talking to you about the 8


----------



## BretE

RedXCross said:


> Happy New year, show some pics when you get back, nice talking to you about the 8


Happy New Year to you and the rest of 2Cool! Iâ€™m headed back south in a couple of days. Our Texan playoff tix came in yesterday. Wife is not real happy about me missing the game but I need to get back to the brush....priorities....:wink:


----------



## BretE

Few deer from this week. Coming to an end and our deer are in excellent shape. The freeze in November hit the ranch pretty hard but the deer didnâ€™t seem to noice....










Youngster....










Older deer seem to find plenty to eat....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

another great year, good work


----------



## BretE

Coyote eradication the old fashioned way....one bullet at a time....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

Only one? You suck. Lol

Heâ€™s a big sob though!


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Only one? You suck. Lol
> 
> Heâ€™s a big sob though!


Lol....Iâ€™m retired, plenty of time....and bullets....:biggrin:


----------



## mrsh978

Protein feeding your canines ? Fat dog - fat, dead dog


----------



## RedXCross

big doggy, there's plenty in my neck of the woods as well, at least last year


----------



## BretE

Back at the ranch with my new camera setup. Much better pics coming next season.....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Good deal Brett, pics look good


----------



## BretE

Pics gettin better....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

Big difference, nice pics!


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Big difference, nice pics!


Thx! I have a good pic of the 4 hogs we shot this morning but it may be a little too graphic to post.....wife and I killed 2 apiece. Pretty cool morning....:smile:


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Big difference, nice pics!


Thx, appreciate it....


----------



## BretE

This morning....



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That ol'boy with the droptine been running hard!


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> That ol'boy with the droptine been running hard!


Heâ€™s ancient and a big time corn head. Wouldnâ€™t surprise me if he doesnâ€™t last much longer.....


----------



## Rubberback

Haute Pursuit said:


> That ol'boy with the droptine been running hard!


When the rut only comes once a year mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.
What lens did you get?


----------



## BretE

More....

High hopes for this one...




































Our does are fat and slick. Bucks are in good shape except for the old men. Some of them ran hard and are in rough shape. Iâ€™m sure if we poured piles of high dollar protein to them itâ€™d help but that ainâ€™t gonna happen here. Our deer have to earn their own living!....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Young buck in velvet???










We had a little bit of everything this morning...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Rubberback said:


> When the rut only comes once a year mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.
> What lens did you get?


Itâ€™s a Tamron. Iâ€™ll have to look up the model. Wife bought it for me, Iâ€™m on a strict budget....:biggrin:


----------



## Rubberback

BretE said:


> Itâ€™s a Tamron. Iâ€™ll have to look up the model. Wife bought it for me, Iâ€™m on a strict budget....:biggrin:


Please do? How far away were you and what time did you take pics? How was the lighting looks to be after the sun was up. 
I'm gonna try and sell my lens and get another lens. I use to love taking pics.


----------



## BretE

Tamron SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD for Canon DSLR Cameras (Tamron 6 Year Limited ...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HR6IPSE/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_CKW5BbRRGJQ3S

See if that works....

Pics were anywhere from 75 yds to 500-600(the deer sky lighted up the hill). You can crop the long distance shots to really zoom in. Low light is definitely an issue when you zoom.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

Great pics - love the no protein/BS/Hype approach


great deer


----------



## BretE

Thanks, appreciate it. We had a fun weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

all kind of game , thanks for sharing


----------



## CHARLIE

Welol, Bret you showing some mity nice pictures. I AM GONNA TRY A FEW.


----------



## BretE

CHARLIE said:


> Welol, Bret you showing some mity nice pictures. I AM GONNA TRY A FEW.


Very nice Charlie! Anybody shoot either of those last two?


----------



## CHARLIE

Remember we let the splits brow walk, and never saw him again. Last picture got taken. Trying to send a few videos if i can get it done..


----------



## BretE

New camera and lens. Kind of a pain to lug around with all my other stuff but itâ€™s worth it....










Canâ€™t wait till next year. Deer were a good 500-600 yds.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Much better lens and pictures. Here a video i think.


----------



## CHARLIE

Here another video, shot with 223 neck shot


----------



## BretE

Old pic from Jan 2015










Same deer from Sun morning....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

CHARLIE said:


> Much better lens and pictures. Here a video i think.


Helluva buck.....I need to learn how to post video. I have hundreds of hours of video going back 25 plus years...numerous bucks from 170â€ up to 200â€. Most of them havenâ€™t reached the â€œmagic ageâ€ or my trophy wall would look at lot better....:biggrin:


----------



## CHARLIE

gonna try one more time


----------



## BretE

CHARLIE said:


> gonna try one more time


Nice!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Good deal Bret!!
You got the lens. Strictly on a selfish level I was sure hoping you would; I enjoy good clear deer photos.


----------



## jtburf

John


----------



## BretE

Whitebassfisher said:


> Good deal Bret!!
> You got the lens. Strictly on a selfish level I was sure hoping you would; I enjoy good clear deer photos.


Iâ€™m really looking forward to next season and the years to come. Iâ€™ve always wanted to get a lot of pics of our bucks year after year to get a better handle on age. I finally have the tools and more importantly, the time. There were a couple of nice bucks shot this past season but none of us shot what we consider trophies. Weâ€™re getting way too picky. With a little timely rain, this coming season should be outstanding....


----------



## grayson

///////////////////


----------



## c hook

*understand*



BretE said:


> Iâ€™m really looking forward to next season and the years to come. Iâ€™ve always wanted to get a lot of pics of our bucks year after year to get a better handle on age. I finally have the tools and more importantly, the time. There were a couple of nice bucks shot this past season but none of us shot what we consider trophies. Weâ€™re getting way too picky. With a little timely rain, this coming season should be outstanding....


too picky lol, .

i hunted Kansas for several years and got spoiled, now I have no interest in Texas. you have a nice lease, little different story. as a bow hunter the mid-west is the ticket with very very limited rifle season. i think black powder season is 9 day in sept (bow opens same day), and rifle season is 9 days in late-nov/early-dec. bow opens with black powder and closes dec 31. that's why Kansas has so many B&C deer. they all live to be old, one of the three key ingredient (age, genetics, protein)to growing B&C class deer. i had a Texas lease, but there were no B&C class deer, it's hard to find a high quality lease without spending 12/15k/year. most are shot out, either by adjacent leases or previous leasers. of course, Kansas is a 10 hour drive, so I'd hunt for 2 or 3 weeks straight during the rut. that's not feasible for most. i was so picky i passed up a 164 8 pointer(killed the following week by another hunter), i only wish i could have that opportunity back.

when i started hunting Kansas, bow life became a way of life. rifle hunting just too easy, no challenge. but i don't knock it, we have to keep the heard in check, and most people have no interest in the challenge. rifle hunting is essential. i'm hoping to hunt mexico this year, if so i don't think I'll be slinging arrows(BDL 270).

a bow hunt begins where a rifle hunt ends. i always place a decoy at 20 yards facing me, pretty awesome to see a huge buck at a couple hundred yards come in, size up a decoy, only to present a 10 yard broadside shot. i'm reminiscing, but understand the too picky thing. good luck next year the lease has some outstanding deer. :texasflag


----------

